# Suche sehr gutes Headset



## sadira (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo, ich suche ein Headset, soll Stereo sein, und mir ist ein guter Klang sehr wichtig,
aber wenn man mal nach "guten" headsets schaut, findet man zu 99% teuren gaming headset crap zb von logitech.
mit vielen überflüssigen funktionen die keiner braucht.

die einzige alternative währe ein guten kopfhörer wie zb den Sennheiser HD 518/558
aber nen standmic noch irgendwo neben tastatur und maus stellen würde mich nerven.

Vielleicht kennt ja jemand doch noch nen gutes Headset das nen guten Klang Klang hat.
Einsatzgebiete währen Musik, Filme und Spiele, in der Reihenfolge.


----------



## MICHI123 (17. Februar 2012)

Ich find den Klang Vom Speedlink Medusa ganz gut, hab das in der 5.1 Version und das klingt sehr gut, gibts auch in Stereo, vlt. mal im nächsten Saturn/Mediamarkt anhören?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2012)

Ich würde Dir einen guten Kopfhörer empfehlen und dazu ein Ansteckmic wie zB von Zalman oder so, zB http://www.amazon.de/K%C3%B6nig-Electronic-K%C3%96NIG-ANSTECKMIKROFON-CMP-MIC8/dp/B000WGW96K/ oder http://www.amazon.de/Zalman-ZM-MIC1-Mikrofon-mit-Mikro-Clip/dp/B00029MTMQ/

Denn bei Headsets zahlst Du immer fett drauf, obwohl es das Mic niemals wert ist. 

Kopfhörer, wenn sie um die 100€ kosten sollen, zB AKG K121 Studio Kopfh  oder AKG K-240 Studio Kopfh  oder AKG K-171 MKII  oder Sennheiser HD-380 PRO


----------



## sadira (17. Februar 2012)

Ich hab das Medusa schonmal gehabt, hatte bei mir immer ein starkes Grundrauschen, habs dann zurückgegeben.
Aber generell hab ich lieber 1 dicken 40-50mm treiber im kopfhörer als 3-4 kleine 10-15mm mini quiker für surround ^^

Denke auch das nen Kopfhörer + extra mic die beste idee ist, hab sogar das Zalman micro da, die sprachqualität ist ok, allerdings stört mich daran, das es wohl kein richtmicro ist, denn meine gesprächspartner hören alles mit, also leise tv nebenbei an, oder wenn die nachbarn grade musik hören oder staub saugen, wird alles sauber vom zalman mit übertragen *g*


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2012)

Das ist klar, es ist halt auch so: je weiter das mic von Deinem Mund weg ist, desto lauter muss es aufnehmen, um Deine Stimme zu hören, und dann nimmt es auch eher das auf, was Du selber hören kannst    man könnte als Behelfslösung ja von einer Packung oder so kleine Teile abschneiden, die das Mic so abschirmen, dass nur Schall von Deinem Mund barrierefrei dahin gelangen kann.


ach ja: was hast Du denn für eine Soundkarte? Wenn Du nur onboardsound hast, macht es Sinn, dass Du mind 30€ für eine zB Asus Xonar investierst.


----------



## sadira (17. Februar 2012)

Hab eine Creative X-Fi Fatality Pro Soundkarte


----------



## Batze (17. Februar 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Ich find den Klang Vom Speedlink Medusa ganz gut, hab das in der 5.1 Version und das klingt sehr gut, gibts auch in Stereo, vlt. mal im nächsten Saturn/Mediamarkt anhören?



Kann das eigendlich nur bestätigen.

Ich hatte mal das 5.1, hab damal im Sonderpreis 50€ bezahlt.

Leider hatte ich nach so 10 Monaten einen Kabelbruch. Wollte es bei Saturn umtauschen gegen ein neues, hab aber nur Geld zurück bekommen. Das Angebot hatten die leider nicht mehr da.
Schade, denn der Sound war, für diesen Preis einfach Genial.
Auch konnte man das Teil echt Stundenlang aufhaben, Null Probleme. Ein für diesen Preis Geniales Headset mit fantastischen Soundeigendschaften. Nicht nur für Gamer.

Das aktuelle billigere 2er, Stereo System kenne ich nicht. Scheint aber auch vom Tragekomfort genau so gut zu sein.

Ansonsten würde ich aber , wenn ein wenig mehr Geld zur Verfügung steht immer auf ein Sennheiser zurückgreifen.
Ist DIE Top Firma schlechthin. Und das schon seit ein paar Jahrzehnten.

Mediamarkt und auch Saturn haben aber Kopfhörer ausliegen die man testen kann.
Micro würde ich mir eventuell Extra kaufen. Kostet z.B. 10-15€ und ist ne coole Lösung.


----------



## Look (18. Februar 2012)

Ähh Leute, er sagt er will ein gut klingendes Headset und ihr kommt hier mit Medusa an, wtf? Wascht euch die Ohren, schmeißt eure 64 kbps Rips von Youtube weg, oder hört auf eure Handys als Quäken zu benutzen, ist ja peinlich so etwas überhaupt als Vorschlag lesen zu müssen.  

Wie bei Kopfhörern auch, sollte man sich an die üblichen Verdächtigen halten, AKG oder Beyer Dynamics, bei Sennheiser kann man auch luschern (wobei die ersten beiden die Platzhirsche sind) - ach ja, ich sag es gleich, gut ist durchaus an den Preis gekoppelt (zu meinem bedauern). Es muss ja nicht gleich so ein 300+ € Edelteil sein, aber mit 100 bis 150 € ist zu rechnen.

Allerdings ist man dann auch schon recht gut bedient, was darüber hinaus geht, bedarf dann erst wieder eine Anpassung des Gehörs an eine neue Klangwelt. Solcherlei Kopfhörer/Headsets haben aber leider Nachteile, zum einen ist so manches Musikstück auf der Platte einfach nur noch grauenhaft zu hören (Codecfehler, zu geringe Bitrate, loudness war usw.), zum anderen versaut es einen fürs Leben (zurück auf nur tönende Bummskopfhörer ist dann grausam).

Es gibt Unterschiede in der Klangcharakteristik, das muss man leider ausprobieren, manche Kopfhörer sind sehr linear, das gefällt nicht jedem, vor allem wen man billige Teile kennt, fehlt sehr oft der Bassbumms am Anfang (dafür hört man im Ausgleich höhen, die man vorher nicht wahrgenommen hat). Das gleiche gilt für die Mikros, es gibt unterschiedliche Anforderungen, Sprachweitergabe erfordert eine andere Charakteristik, als ein Mikro für das maschinenverständliche diktieren. Und zu guter letzt offen oder geschlossene Bauweise des Kopfhörers, Kopfbreite, Ohrgröße (Anpressdruck und so), Kabelanschlag (einfach oder beidseitig, abnehmbar oder fest), betrieben mit oder ohne Kopfhörerverstärker.


----------



## sadira (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo Look, also so genau kenn ich mich jetzt garnicht aus mit  Kopfhörern, kann nur sagen was ich so gern hätt oder was ich höre.

Mein Musikgeschmack ist recht vielseitig, sehr viel Rock, Blues, Alternative, Metal, und das ganze gerne Live

sollten definitiv ohrumschließend sein, ob ganz zu oder hinten offen  wüsst ich nicht wo vor/nachteile liegen, derzeit hab ich noch nen  Steelseries Siberia V2, gutes Headset für Games, aber ich möcht halt  inzwischen was besseres.

Also angeschlossen wird der Kopfhörer ohne vorverstärker oder so, direkt an Soundkarte X-Fi oder am Fernseher

hab jetzt zb das BEYERDYNAMIC DT-770 Pro ins Auge gefasst, toll währe  natürlich das Beyerdynamics MMX 300, weils nen Headset ist, aber um die  300 euro ist dann doch bissel hart.

hab da noch ne frage, bei Kopfhörern ist oft nen Wiederstand angegeben,  zb. 250 Ohm, kann mir nur nen reim drausmachen, das man dort mehr  leistung aufm kopfhörer ausgang braucht, bzw kopfhörer verstärker dran,  ist das richtig ?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2012)

Gut sind eben zB die von mir genannten AKG um die 100€. Wenn Du das Geld für die Beyerdynamik 770 hast, dann sind die halt nochmal besser. 

Das MMX 300 ist aber völlig überteuert. Ich weiß grad nicht, ob es nicht sogar auf einem normalen Beyerdynamik-Kopfhörer basiert, aber es soll sogar nen Tick schlechter als das 770 sein, d.h.: du zahlst locker 100€ drauf fürs Mic...


Wegen des Kopfhörerverstärkers: die Kopfhörer würden mit nem Kopfhörerverstärker bzw. eine Soundkarte mit Kopfhörerverstärker halt vor allem "lauter" klingen, aber ich kenne niemanden, der ohne Kopfhörerverstärker über klangliche Nachteile klagt. Sogar mit nem tragbaren MP3-Player kann man solche Kopfhörer nutzen.


----------



## quaaaaaak (19. Februar 2012)

MMX300=DT770 mit Mikro, hört sich jedoch wegen der anderen ohr polster etwas schlechter an in meinen ohren 
die dt 770 sind ne sehr gute wahl bei guten kopfhörern, ein KHV ist im allgemeinen erst ab 600Ohm Impedanz notwendig, umso höher die impedanz umso "weicher" klingen die übergänge von höhen und tiefen, braucht man nicht außer man hat ein gutes gehör dafür.
würde dir empfehlen: bestell dir den dt 770 und AKG K 601 beide zum testen und schick den zurück der dir nicht so sehr zusagt.


----------



## Look (19. Februar 2012)

Wurde ja schon viel gesagt, das mit der Impedanz und dem KHV (Kopfhörerverstärker) ist halt so eine Sache, wer ein bestimmten Kopfhörer will, kommt manchmal halt nicht herum - wollte nur das vorher angesprochen haben.  

So ein Headset ist schon interessant, nur halt eben auch, naja, teuer, hast ja schon mitbekommen. Da man einen guten Kopfhörer auch mal an den Fernseher/Anlage klemmt, finde ich, sollte man das teilen, also KH und Ansteckmikro, ist aber nur meine Ansicht. Wer einsteigen will und dabei günstig wegkommen möchte, ist z.B. mit dem AKG 530 gut bedient (sofern er sitzt), was besseres für den Preis ist unter 100 € eigentlich nicht zu bekommen. Dazu würde ich ein Ansteckmikro wie das Zalman ZM-MIC1 (oder ein ähnliches) nehmen. Leider ist das Kabel fest angeschlagen, ansonsten hätte man eine wunderbare Kombination wen man das Reloop RHM-10 Mikrophon nähme, für mich die beste Kombinationsmöglichkeit, aber da muss der Kopfhörer eben mitspielen. 

Besser geht immer, nur und hier liegt ein Problem, wird besser eigentlich erst mit einem geschultem Gehör zu besser. Der Umstieg von VW Golf auf ein Mercedes SLK macht dich nicht zu einem Rennfahrer, so ist das auch mit Kopfhörern. Es könnte durchaus passieren, das dir ein 300 € Kopfhörer momentan gar nicht gefällt vom Klang. Btw. dahingehend sind Studiokopfhörer noch einmal deutlich eine völlig andere Liga - die sind dazu da, etwas genau definiert zu hören, das bedeutet jedoch nicht, dass das auch für dich gut klingen muss. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich kenne zumindest bei mir Umfeld niemand der mit einem Studiokopfhörer auf Dauer glücklich wurde, Ansichtssache.

Letztendlich wirst Du ausprobieren müssen, wie Arsch und Fahrradsattel ist das leider auch bei Kopf/Ohrgröße und Kopfhörer, da muss der Deckel sein Töpfchen finden. Dies ist vom Klang völlig losgelöst zu betrachten. Was nutzt dir ein gut klingender Kopfhörer wen er ständig drückt, Du darunter schwitzt wie blöde, oder dir die Abschirmung eines geschlossenen doch nicht so behagt und lieber einen offenen willst (die durchaus auch genug abschirmen können).

Einzig bei den Herstellern sollte man schon erst mal ausmisten und sich beschränken, die wichtigsten wurden genannt. Btw. interessant das die großen wie Sony, Phillips usw. Masse produzieren können, aber aus dem Klangmittelfeld einfach nicht raus kommen, meist Sitzprobleme aufweisen (oder keine Ersatzteile) und genau so teuer, oder teuer sind, wie die "Platzhirsche", mhhh.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2012)

Wobei das mit "Studio" auch so ne Sache ist. Es gibt auch Musiker, die meckern, weil sich der "Studiokopfhörer" zu un-neutral anhört und zB "zuviel" Bass darstellt usw., weil manche Kopfhörer auch mit "Studio" werben, da es sich professioneller anhört, so dass auch Normalkonsumenten denken "Oh! Studio! Die MÜSSEN super sein!"   so oder so ist es IMHO immer Geschmackssache, aber so ab ca 100€ würde ich auch behaupten, dass die Kopfhörer da rein qualiativ betrachtet so gut sind, dass man nicht mehr sagen kann "teurer ist besser". Ob dann wiederum der Klang eher neutral oder höhenbetont oder bassbetont ist usw., hat ja dann nichts mehr mit der Qualität zu tun, sondern ist Geschmackssache. Und wer bestimmte Dinge gerne hervorgehoben haben möchte, der könnte am Ende das ganze auch per EQ machen, da "muss" man nicht unbedingt wochenlang dutzende Kopfhörer testen, bis man zufrieden ist  nachher kauft man sich einen neuen Verstärker, und schon hören sich die Kopfhörer dann doch wieder anders an...


----------



## Look (19. Februar 2012)

Stimme halb zu, die Grenze würde ich allerdings bei 150 € ziehen - leider tummeln sich einfach zu viele Poser und Blender im Bereich 80 bis 130 €. Interessant ist wirklich das im Bereich 50 bis 100 € der AKG 530 das Maß aller Dinge ist, schon erstaunlich wie dominant das ist, darüber wird es dann endlich auch interessant was die Konkurrenz auffährt. So zwischen 120 und 170 € findet man eine richtig gute Auswahl an unterschiedlichen Systemen, Klangbildern usw. von mehreren Herstellern.

Dumm halt für Einsteiger, den man müsste sich da über mehrere Kopfhörer langsam steigern und der Einstieg ist irgendwie sehr, mhhh, zäh, weil Einsteigerkopfhörer sich klanglich kaum abheben von dem unter 50 € Bummstöner. Allerdings ist das interessante an Kopfhörern, man kommt relativ schnell in ein Klangbereich wo dann nur noch HiFi Voodoo und Klangvorlieben den Unterschied machen. Sie halten verdammt lange und altern kaum - es ist also auch nicht so schlecht, wen man mal im Gebrauchtbereich sich umschaut, meist braucht man da nur neue Polster (Einschränkung hierbei, unbedingt darauf achten, das ein gebrauchter Kopfhörer aus einem Nichtraucherhaushalt kommt, nicht wegen des Geruches, oder angelaufenen Plastiks, sondern weil sich die Membran zusetzt und dann nicht so klingt wie es die Güte des KHs eigentlich erlaubt).


----------



## MICHI123 (19. Februar 2012)

Look schrieb:


> Ähh Leute, er sagt er will ein gut klingendes Headset und ihr kommt hier mit Medusa an, wtf? Wascht euch die Ohren, schmeißt eure 64 kbps Rips von Youtube weg, oder hört auf eure Handys als Quäken zu benutzen, ist ja peinlich so etwas überhaupt als Vorschlag lesen zu müssen.


 Wtf? 
Also Youtube Rips kommen mir schon garnicht unter und was hat jetzt das Handy mit dem Sound am PC zu tun?

*alle posts les* 
aber du scheinst da echt mehr Ahnung von zu haben, vlt. ist das Medusa wirklich nicht so die beste Wahl  (aber schlecht finde ich es trotzdem nicht, auch wenn einige Kopfhörer die ich bei Saturn angehört habe wirklich etwas besser klingen. Insbesondere der Tragekomfort ist super beim Medusa, da kann man 3 Tage LAN machen und man hat keine Probleme) Aber ich finde auch dass man ab einer bestimmten Preisklasse keinen Unterschied mehr hört. (ich zumindest nicht) 
Dabei bilde ich mir ein dass ich schon ein vergleichsweise sensibles Gehör habe, wenn ich manchmal ertragen muss was manche Freunde an schlechten Anlagen haben ^^ (oder sogar den integrierten Sound vom notebook nutzen )


----------



## quaaaaaak (19. Februar 2012)

@Look
AKG K530 hab auch noch rumliegen super teil P/L technisch gesehen, aber da gibts n problem: der wird nicht mehr hergestellt.

@Michi
naja du kannst dir so einen medusa klangverdreher schon kaufen, aber bitte nur wenn du keine dedizierte soundkarte hast. denn mit einer onboard soundkarte nehmen sich alle kopfhörer ab 30€ nicht mehr sonderlich viel.

@topic
Prinzipiell gilt in 99,9% der Fälle:
Kopfhörer + Ansteck Mikro hören sich besser an als ein headset welches >50% teurer ist.


----------



## TripleDon (19. Februar 2012)

Würde auch das Beyerdynamik 770 empfehlen. Das ist einfach klasse.


----------



## Look (20. Februar 2012)

Wut? Tatsache, der 530 ist bei AKG nicht mehr im System, verdammich, wann haben die den denn auslaufen lassen, vor allem warum? Selten dumm das.


----------

